# Where to buy wood in GTA(toronto)



## redzone (Sep 28, 2011)

Is there any stores with better pricing then homedepot/ rona in the GTA?
The same question for stains too! 

i dont own a plainer so rough lumber is no good for me. 

i want to start my first realy wood working project!

thanks all!


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Depends on the type of wood.

For Baltic Birch Plywood, I go to Century Mill in Stouffville (Century Mill Lumber). They have other lumber -- you might want to have a look.

Cassandra


----------



## redzone (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for the recomendation but thats a ways form me as im in the city of toronto. 

any other suggestions??


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Aaron:

Not aware of how much is available within the city. I live in the GTA, near the intersection of Hwy 401 and Islington Ave. For me, the trip to Stouffville is quite a trip -- the other side of the GTA -- but I like buying from them. 

Cassandra


----------

